# biodentical hormone therapy?



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

I was wondering if any women have had experiences with biodentical hormone therapy..or any natural treatments for low libido..and ttiredness that have worked Iin turning you energy...libido...and vibrance around.....

please share your experience and how it impacted your energy and mmarriage...


----------



## InaudibleMelodies (Sep 29, 2014)

Me!! I am having great success!! 

I use natural progesterone and estrogen creams I buy at the natural health food store and it has really changed my life. I initially began using it after years of endometriosis pain and it worked miracles for that but it also leveled out my mood swings and increased my sex drive and energy like mad. 

I am almost embarrassed to admit this (ok, maybe bragging a bit lol) but I can get going 3 or 4 times A DAY now where I was lucky to want it that much a week before. So yes it definitely helped. Maybe a little too much, actually, but me and the hubs are not complaining haha.


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------

